# Fastest gun in the world!



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I saw a fast draw show today by Bob Munden, 
Another fast gun.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Sounds like you had a good time, thanks for the links.

I have a couple of old, old home movies with my Grandpa and 2 Uncles shooting with Ed McGivern. He was pretty fast too.


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

I remember Bob Munden from the old American Shooter program with Jim Scouten.

Munden used to do all kind of tough shots on that show with pistols and rifles. I remember seeing him shoot ballons at *200 yards* with both a 2" snubbie revolver and with a 1911.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

He's suppose to be on the Outdoor channel now. I like his show a bunch.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Galco custom-makes the Bob Munden fast draw rig, so I've had the opportunity to talk to Bob on many occasions. Not only is he an absolutely incredible shooter, but he is a hell of a nice guy!

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

waterburybob said:


> I remember Bob Munden from the old American Shooter program with Jim Scouten.
> 
> Munden used to do all kind of tough shots on that show with pistols and rifles. I remember seeing him shoot ballons at *200 yards* with both a 2" snubbie revolver and with a 1911.


I used to watch that show regulary!!! I always enjoyed the episodes with Munden better than the ones with Byron Fergoson. (Although that dude could shoot a bow!!!!!)


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

During the show Bob mentioned the fastest Hollywood guns and I was very surprised at who is the fastest. He said Clint Eastwood competed in fast draw but was not the fastest. Sammy Davis Jr. was the second fastest and the fastest was... Jerry Lewis. Of all people I would have never guessed that. He said he would draw and fire in .45 of a second. I saw Bob’s wife draw in that time at the show and it was amazingly fast.


----------

